# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی بندرعباس

## abcde

سلام. کسی هست که دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بندرعباس درس بخونه؟ نظرتون راجع به این شهر و دانشگاه چیه؟ من تا جایی که ازش خوندم دانشگاه بدی نیست فقط مشکلش گرما و هواشه. چقدر این مسئله اذیت کننده ست؟

----------


## alirezasharif

گرماش واسه ما که کلا بندر بودیم هم وحشتناکه دیگه چه برسه به شما .. ولی اوج گرماش تابستونه که شما برمیگردید شهرتون :-/ ... جدا مردمش خوبن و شهرش هم یه چند سالیه داره خوشگل و  مدرن میشه  ... دانشگاهشو نمیدونم والا ... چه رشته ای قبول شدی شما؟!

----------


## Ebrahim999

> سلام. کسی هست که دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بندرعباس درس بخونه؟ نظرتون راجع به این شهر و دانشگاه چیه؟ من تا جایی که ازش خوندم دانشگاه بدی نیست فقط مشکلش گرما و هواشه. چقدر این مسئله اذیت کننده ست؟


والا اوج گرما تبستونه كه شما نيستي 
بقيه سال مشكل خاصي نيست
در عوض زمستون خيلي ملايمي داره

----------

